# PROBLEME MISE A JOUR



## ploudom (9 Novembre 2011)

bonjour.
j'ai un souci pour mettre mon ipad ainsi que mon iphone a jour sur itunes.la mise a jour s'effectue pratiquement jusqu"a la fin et un message me dit que la mise a jour ne s"est pas correctement faite car le reseau connexion a expire.je ne sais pas comment faire je ne suis pas un forcement un pro.j'ai verifie sur itunes si mes diagnostics etait bon et ils le sont si quelqu"un peut m"aider merci d'avance.


----------



## aliguen (1 Décembre 2011)

ploudom a dit:


> bonjour.
> j'ai un souci pour mettre mon ipad ainsi que mon iphone a jour sur itunes.la mise a jour s'effectue pratiquement jusqu"a la fin et un message me dit que la mise a jour ne s"est pas correctement faite car le reseau connexion a expire.je ne sais pas comment faire je ne suis pas un forcement un pro.j'ai verifie sur itunes si mes diagnostics etait bon et ils le sont si quelqu"un peut m"aider merci d'avance.



*************************
Même problème, il n'y a aucune réponse???
On se sent un peu seul!!


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Décembre 2011)

Lors de l'installation ou lors du téléchargement ? WiFi, Ethernet ? Sur du Windows ou du Mac ?


----------



## breizh85 (1 Décembre 2011)

J'ai eu un soucis similaire en tentant de faire la mise à jour iOS 5.1 en wifi. 
J'ai résolu en branchant l'ipad par le cable usb et en installant la mise à jour via itunes, tout s'est déroulé sans soucis.

EDIT:
Désolé j'avais pas vu que ta mise à jour avait planté via itunes, oublie mon message


----------



## ploudom (1 Décembre 2011)

aliguen a dit:


> *************************
> Même problème, il n'y a aucune réponse???
> On se sent un peu seul!!



J'ai réussi à m en sortir en désactivant
Nt mon anti virus et mon pare feu windows et ça c déroule normale ment si ça peut taider


----------

